# Tiger screens (Dashboard, more)



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2004)

Here are some screens posted over at MacRumors.  I can confirm that these are real.

Dashboard (The one with the hideous looking Gadgets) is basically a gigantic Konfabulator ripoff.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2004)

More...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 26, 2004)

These pics are from MacRumors


----------



## Go3iverson (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, we'll all find out, in some sense Monday morning.  I'm actually out in San Francisco already, anticipating the start of WWDC.  Of course, after Monday morning, Apple will have me tarred and feathered if I talk about Tiger until GM hits.


----------



## kainjow (Jun 26, 2004)

No offense, but I'm sick of hearing people say "I can confirm..." - how? Just typing the words doesn't mean you can confirm it.

I hope this Dashboard thing isn't a feature of Tiger. I'd be pissed. Apple stealing 3rd party dev's ideas again...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2004)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Just typing the words doesn't mean you can confirm it.


Well, I _could_ show you a chat transcript I had with someone regarding it, but that would get them in a big amount of hooplah.

Considering that he's my friend, I don't really want to do that.    Perhaps after WWDC?


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 26, 2004)

kainjow said:
			
		

> No offense, but I'm sick of hearing people say "I can confirm..." - how? Just typing the words doesn't mean you can confirm it.
> 
> I hope this Dashboard thing isn't a feature of Tiger. I'd be pissed. Apple stealing 3rd party dev's ideas again...



Dude, perhaps he can't, or would rather not, divulge where he got the information that it is real.

As far as DashBoard goes:
 If it is as extensible as, and does a better job of it than, Konfabulator I'm all for it. Otherwise it will surely be pretty lame...


----------



## soulseek (Jun 26, 2004)

is this the same confirmation as the video ipod and the iBox ?


anyhow.. i dont really trrust anythin that comes from moderators in here... they basically have no credability...

i do however believe macrumors confirmation... at this time.. 2 days before the keynote somethin allways comes out...and its usually true... these shots are 99% true  well just have to wait and see what more there is


----------



## kendall (Jun 26, 2004)

how long before the pre-release hits the illegal download channels?  before WWDC maybe?! 

btw, macrumors has been taken offline..  bwahahaha!


----------



## moav (Jun 26, 2004)

Military Sources have confirmed that Apple has destroyed macrumors.com with with two G5 nuculear warheads. Witness over 200 miles away describe a huge explosion with a blinding flash of light occuring moments afterward. "Hot wind just blew by me as if a supersonic jet engine fired past my face." said Alejandra Smith.  All we can do is pray that the small publishing firm had enough sense to jump under the big hammock next to the oak tree for protection.  More news at 6.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> anyhow.. i dont really trrust anythin that comes from moderators in here... they basically have no credability...


Scott's an administrator, not a moderator.  

I guess all of you who doubt me will have a big surprise come WWDC.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 26, 2004)

Didn't I see a pod4takeout in the preferences there. Yes, Apple has confirmed that they have created the first app for the ipod that allows individuals to take the best of information with them... driving directions, weather, movie times, and news feeds. In the next version they have mentioned the possibility of adding song lyrics.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 26, 2004)

I was reading the pdf read me from macosrumors, and something caught my eye. System requirements...dvd.  Does this mean that tiger will be so huge it will be only available on a dvd disk??? So, apple is the first computer company to put its OS on dvd instead of cd???


----------



## kendall (Jun 26, 2004)

honestly though, if dashboard is legit, why does apple feel the need to totally rip off 3rd party developers?  instead of ripping konfabulator off, why dont they just do the right thing and buy it?

i use konfabulator and really like it.  im sure though if dashboard comes built in, id end up using it instead.

same with sherlock and watson.  its really lame.


----------



## kendall (Jun 26, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> I was reading the pdf read me from macosrumors, and something caught my eye. System requirements...dvd.  Does this mean that tiger will be so huge it will be only available on a dvd disk??? So, apple is the first computer company to put its OS on dvd instead of cd???



negative, some linux distros such as SuSE and RedHat come on CD or DVD.  its a lot smarter considering these distros have around 5-7 CDs.

also, if you buy a new Mac, the restore disc is a DVD.


----------



## Decado (Jun 26, 2004)

the DVD-thing:
this is probably just a developer thing. if they are going to hand it out they dont want to make a lot of cd's. they are probably thinking: "a dvdplaer costs about a tenth of the ticket to this show so they probably can afford to buy one if they dont allready got it".


----------



## Ricky (Jun 26, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> instead of ripping konfabulator off, why dont they just do the right thing and buy it?


They were originally going to buy out Konfabulator, but Steve said, "Screw that, we're doing our own."  And since Arlo and Perry (the creators of the app) had already pitched what most of their ideas were for their 2.0 version of the app, it was easy for Apple to just throw those features in too.

This is going to destroy Konfabulator's sales.

As far as the DVD thing is concerned, all new macs come with combo drives now.


----------



## soulseek (Jun 26, 2004)

Ricky i never said u werent right.. its just that what ur sayin doesnt directly come from u..

ure just confirming it, and thats what i dont believe.. any authority in here confirmin any rumour.. i just dont believe it!

at WWDC ill be less surprised bout Tiger than u, trust me...



anyways... concerning that dashboard.. all i have to say is, If Apple can make it better and safer (no crashes security holes etc.) than i dont care about Konfabulators' sales!!!!
I pay 129 dollars for my OS X aND im not in the mood to go hand around 10 dollars to 20 diff ppl for their apps.. that makes up another 200 dollars...
if Apple gives it to me embedded in the system, aND includes it in the system i pay 129 dollars for, than i support that!


----------



## diddy (Jun 26, 2004)

fake, fake, fake.

these were posted by [LINK REMOVED]

they are a trolling group. they love to mess with slashdot. read the 'news' article on their site. they are poking fun at macrumors. i dont believe any of this. steve will reveal all the day after tomorrow.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> As far as the DVD thing is concerned, all new macs come with combo drives now.



What about XServes?  Some models ship with a CD-ROM drive.

Certainly Apple would not limit installation of Tiger to DVDs -- that would be limiting Tiger to running, theoretically, only on newly purchased computers.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 26, 2004)

but why would you beta software on a server though... i would think it would be in use... as a server o0


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2004)

True, but not all XServes are servers.  I'm sure a few developers have an XServe for development purposes... (hehe... can you see me stretching trying to validate my comment?)


----------



## kainjow (Jun 26, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Didn't I see a pod4takeout in the preferences there. Yes, Apple has confirmed that they have created the first app for the ipod that allows individuals to take the best of information with them... driving directions, weather, movie times, and news feeds. In the next version they have mentioned the possibility of adding song lyrics.


lol! nice!


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 26, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> honestly though, if dashboard is legit, why does apple feel the need to totally rip off 3rd party developers?  instead of ripping konfabulator off, why dont they just do the right thing and buy it?
> 
> i use konfabulator and really like it.  im sure though if dashboard comes built in, id end up using it instead.
> 
> same with sherlock and watson.  its really lame.



Yeah, they completely ripped off Watson, which was terrible to start with, but Sherlock is now a pretty horrible unmaintained holk of a broken product.

Watson isn't too far behind, it seems like Karelia's all but stopped development on the product (I've asked the guy three times to just add percentages of gain/loss in the stock plugin, how hard can it be?  Just expand the info reported in the column and display a new variable there that's the change price divided by the current price..  His answer is always "good suggestion, will do it when I have time")


----------



## mindbend (Jun 27, 2004)

As nice as those graphics are in their own way, they are highly inconsistent with OS X. This is not to suggest that OS X cannot change, but I just don't see it changing in such a hodge podge way as shown in the sample.

Steve is a freak for consistency. The design in the sample is all over the place. As I said, it's kind of a nice design in its own way, but it won't be in Tiger.

I would bet my mortgage that no self respecting Apple designer would make an "X" that big in that semi-transparent window.

Put me down for mostly, possibly completely, fake. And you can believe that I'll be referring to this post next week for my "told you so" speech.


----------



## powermac (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a funny feeling that Tiger will not support G3 machines. Perhaps I am wrong, but how much more can a G3 machine handle OSX? I helped a friend install 10.3 on his snow iBook 600 G3, and it took for ever, and runs sluggish. I believe they may have to support certain G3s at least on this version, after this I am afraid it is over. Any opinions?


----------



## Mat (Jun 27, 2004)

> As nice as those graphics are in their own way, they are highly inconsistent with OS X. This is not to suggest that OS X cannot change, but I just don't see it changing in such a hodge podge way as shown in the sample.
> 
> Steve is a freak for consistency. The design in the sample is all over the place. As I said, it's kind of a nice design in its own way, but it won't be in Tiger.
> 
> ...



Can I have your house if you are wrong?


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jun 27, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Here are some screens posted over at MacRumors.  I can confirm that these are real.
> 
> Dashboard (The one with the hideous looking Gadgets) is basically a gigantic Konfabulator ripoff.




It's so ugly it couldn't possibly be part of the Aqua UI.


----------



## kendall (Jun 27, 2004)

Oscar Castillo said:
			
		

> It's so ugly it couldn't possibly be part of the Aqua UI.



people said the same thing about brushed metal, and now look at it.


----------



## soulseek (Jun 27, 2004)

no ppl didnt say the same bout brushed metal 

and if u dont like it there are apps to remove it... 

from my point of view i really like it and i see it bein used more in real world devices.. eg my new mobile phone, Sony Ericsson K700 its great... if u know 1 or 2 things bout design!


----------



## guilly (Jun 27, 2004)

powermac said:
			
		

> I have a funny feeling that Tiger will not support G3 machines. Perhaps I am wrong, but how much more can a G3 machine handle OSX? I helped a friend install 10.3 on his snow iBook 600 G3, and it took for ever, and runs sluggish. I believe they may have to support certain G3s at least on this version, after this I am afraid it is over. Any opinions?



I run Panther on an iBook G3 600 and it run perfect (ok, it was not my PowerBook G4, but was still fairly good). All you need is good memory resources; mine had 640 MB. Overmore, Panther seemed to run even better than Jaguar.


----------



## azrad (Jun 27, 2004)

mine running Panther on iBook G3 366 with 320MB and it run smoothly, not as fast, but just nice.


----------



## kendall (Jun 27, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> no ppl didnt say the same bout brushed metal
> 
> and if u dont like it there are apps to remove it...
> 
> from my point of view i really like it and i see it bein used more in real world devices.. eg my new mobile phone, Sony Ericsson K700 its great... if u know 1 or 2 things bout design!



people indeed did.  do a search on this or any other mac forum to see all the whining about safari or the finder or ical being brushed metal and how they prefer aqua instead.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34332&highlight=brushed+metal+ugly

here, read this and knock yourself out.


----------



## soulseek (Jun 27, 2004)

many did complain bout brushed metal... but it was a fraction of the mac community  

still brushed metal does look nicer  on any iapp  and certainly much better than the circus XP looks like.... still i do remember a few pics of longhorn with a grey metal interface... but im sure kendall u dont complain when it cums to windows... u like them just the way they are,, crappy that is


----------



## Ricky (Jun 27, 2004)

The shots have been removed from MacRumors...


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 27, 2004)

http://goozballs3.spymac.net/tiger

the full set


----------



## Ricky (Jun 27, 2004)

spitty27 said:
			
		

> http://goozballs3.spymac.net/tiger
> 
> the full set


Or you could just look at the top of this thread.  You know.  If you're lazy or something.  ::angel::


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 27, 2004)

moav said:
			
		

> Military Sources have confirmed that Apple has destroyed macrumors.com with with two G5 nuculear warheads. Witness over 200 miles away describe a huge explosion with a blinding flash of light occuring moments afterward. "Hot wind just blew by me as if a supersonic jet engine fired past my face." said Alejandra Smith.  All we can do is pray that the small publishing firm had enough sense to jump under the big hammock next to the oak tree for protection.  More news at 6.


Whois says they are at:
      118 Selden Rd.
      Newport News, VA 23606

So I guess I'm safely out of the 200 mile blast zone! (Although I'm not so sure about Washington DC)



Is this the next wave of the War on Terror? You know... the wave where they get the federal political terrorists?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 27, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> I was reading the pdf read me from macosrumors, and something caught my eye. System requirements...dvd.  Does this mean that tiger will be so huge it will be only available on a dvd disk??? So, apple is the first computer company to put its OS on dvd instead of cd???


Apple has been putting the OS on a single DVD for a while now. It is only the retail version that has been on 3-4 CD's.


----------



## kendall (Jun 27, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> many did complain bout brushed metal... but it was a fraction of the mac community
> 
> still brushed metal does look nicer  on any iapp  and certainly much better than the circus XP looks like.... still i do remember a few pics of longhorn with a grey metal interface... but im sure kendall u dont complain when it cums to windows... u like them just the way they are,, crappy that is



excuse me my little troll friend but what on earth does windows have to do with anything?


----------



## spitty27 (Jun 27, 2004)

ricky: if im not mistaken i have more pics there than you do in your zip file...


----------



## soulseek (Jun 27, 2004)

spitty dont mistaken them... they just dont like u advertisin spymac here cause its better  they prefer 'video ipods' ... !



aas for u kendall, u were talkin about how aqua has evolved, and i mentioned how the brush metal is bein copied by ur favourite system... guess it isnt that disliked after all..


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jun 27, 2004)

spitty27 said:
			
		

> http://goozballs3.spymac.net/tiger
> 
> the full set



The picture with the startled telemarketer look like it might be the new display design.  On the very last picture it looks like it has two clear plastic feet and a metal arm incased in plastic.  Doesn't seem too consistent with the tower design, so maybe it is a new iMac.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 27, 2004)

It looks neat, I want one already.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, i saw the legs on it after staring at the picture for a while.  I don't get it though, it looks like an iMac.  True, the keyboard and mouse are white, but that doesn't fit next to the G5 at all, IMO.


----------



## kendall (Jun 27, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> spitty dont mistaken them... they just dont like u advertisin spymac here cause its better  they prefer 'video ipods' ... !
> 
> 
> 
> aas for u kendall, u were talkin about how aqua has evolved, and i mentioned how the brush metal is bein copied by ur favourite system... guess it isnt that disliked after all..



ive never seen brushed metal in openstep 4.2?  what on earth are you trolling about?  *lifts the rock for you to crawl back under*


----------



## powermac (Jun 27, 2004)

I am not saying it won't run, I am curious how long Apple will support G3?


----------



## kendall (Jun 28, 2004)

powermac said:
			
		

> I am not saying it won't run, I am curious how long Apple will support G3?



as long as the G4 is supported, the G3 will be supported.


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 28, 2004)

Oscar Castillo said:
			
		

> The picture with the startled telemarketer look like it might be the new display design.  On the very last picture it looks like it has two clear plastic feet and a metal arm incased in plastic.  Doesn't seem too consistent with the tower design, so maybe it is a new iMac.



LMAO!

Those "computers" are fake (CG) IMO. I can't remember exactly, but I believe those pics are from a TV commercial for the U.S. cable channel TBS.

@ TommyWillB - Heh. No way. That's right down the road from me pretty much. Guess I'm toast...


----------



## weaselworld (Jun 28, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Those "computers" are fake (CG) IMO. I can't remember exactly, but I believe those pics are from a TV commercial for the U.S. cable channel TBS.



Correct. TBS is running an advertising campaign for their daily segment of comedy shows. The "telemarketers" discern whether the callers' stories are funny or not, all while various recognizeable guest actors from various sitcoms and such wander about.

I sincerely doubt that Apple would sneakily debut their exciting new iMac design in a tv station's promo. I think it's much more likely that the folks designing the set pieces for the promo said "hey, let's make the computers look like iMacs because, y'know, they look cool."


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2004)

diddy said:
			
		

> fake, fake, fake.


Oh?


----------



## bobbo (Jun 28, 2004)

i cant believe those are real!!! Especially dashboard. It is ugly and a humongous ripoff of konfabulator but with a non-mac look. What is with the humongous calendar red thing? Ugggh!!! NO!!!! Say it isn't so!!


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

Tiger Sneak Preview;

http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/


----------



## gerbick (Jun 28, 2004)

so... no color iPods, yet dashboard is a reality.  no other outrageous claims - dual 3ghz, mobile g5's, iBox, cellphone, pda, godzilla in a box.

meh.  a monitor that's 1k more than the top notch dually g5 and needs a 500.00 vid card to run it... 

tiger does look awesome though.  very awesome.  as does xcode 2.


----------



## brianleahy (Jun 28, 2004)

> these were posted by [LINK REMOVED]



Oh gawd!  You could warn a guy.  That's one evil site.

Posting fake screenshots are the very least of their nastyness.


----------



## brianleahy (Jun 28, 2004)

The Apple preview is cool.   I wonder, however, why the icon for "searchlight" is a magnifying glass...


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 28, 2004)

I started looking into this konfabulator stuff and it's almost identical to what opendoc used to do. I don't really understand why everyone is up in arms. The look of the widgets are supposed to match the aqua gui and they do. I downloaded 1.7 and about 20 extra widgets. I used it for about 2 hours or so and then duped it all in the trash. The integration just isn't there can't wait for the dashboard stuff to come out I think I'll like that a lot better... hopefully this will push those guys to step it up a few notches like the watson boys did.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 1, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> ...
> @ TommyWillB - Heh. No way. That's right down the road from me pretty much. Guess I'm toast...


I don't understand what comment you are responding to...


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 2, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Tiger Sneak Preview;
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/


Hmmm... This is the thing that jumped out at me:





> *Enhanced UNIX APIs*
> Tiger enhances the stellar cross-platform API support in Panther by adding powerful new Open Source libraries for XML transformations (libxslt) and data persistence (SQLite), as well as support for common UNIX services such as System V message queues.


Specifically the SQLite one.

I quickly Googled SQLlite and found that there are wrappers for (among other things) PHP. So does anyone know if Apple will include these wrappers into their Apache/PHP build?

While I'm asking... is there any timeframe for when Apple will make Apache 2.0 the default? (A change which obviously could break a bunch of things.)


----------

